# Spinning Reel recommendation



## bbak11010 (Aug 28, 2018)

Hello all, 
I recently started fishing on party boat/charter boat and got myself an offshore setup; Penn Fathom 30dl and shimano trevala rod. 

Since we have some free time before or after the boat time, we like to go to the pier and do some pier fishing. I've been borrowing my friend's gears but now I am looking to get a spinning setup that I can use for the pier. 
However, I do hope to get a spinning reel that is good enough to use for both pier fishing (king, cobia, flounder, etc) and boat fishing for snapper/grouper. I know there's nothing that will satisfy both worlds, but I thought I would ask some of you experts to get recommendation. 

My price range is at about $350 for reel and rod combo. 
Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

I would look at the shimano saragosa line of reels. Some people will think i am crazy but i actually sold my stellas because I found myself reaching over them to grab the saragosa's to use. Plus side they are a fraction of the prize and couldn't justify the extra cost of the stellas so i sold them.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Penn 706Z or 704Z, used off EBay.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

shimano saragosa and I am crazy!!!


----------



## bbak11010 (Aug 28, 2018)

Thanks all the replies, 

I was actually leaning towards the Saragosas and you guys confirmed it for me. :thumbup:

If Saragosa, would 6000 size be good? is that overkill or should I go higher to maybe 8000? 
Also, any rod recommendation to go with Saragosa?


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

10k call it done. I love the Star Plasma or VPR rods. Outcast Bait and Tackle will hook you up.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

I would do a 5 or 6k for what you plan to use it for


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

The 5k and 6k lowest drag
The 8K and 10K more drag
The 20K and 25K have more advanced drag
You can see the difference between the 5K & 6K vs the 8K & 10K below in pics.



> However, I do hope to get a spinning reel that is good enough to use for both pier fishing (king, cobia, flounder, etc) and boat fishing for snapper/grouper. I know there's nothing that will satisfy both worlds, but I thought I would ask some of you experts to get recommendation.


----------



## seacat (Jan 6, 2009)

They don't call the Saragosa the poor man's Stella for nuthin. They are excellent reels and taken care they will last you a lifetime. The 10000 is plenty of reel for any bottom fishing and should work well on the pier. My friends have tried mine and went to the tackle shop the next day to buy one.


----------



## bbak11010 (Aug 28, 2018)

Thank you all for the help, 
I went with the 6000sw since I have a Penn Fathom DL for bottom fishing. 
I'm going to be getting two rods for the 6000sw so I can interchange them for surf/pier and offshore. 

For surf/pier, I'm looking at either St. Croix Mojo or TFO GIX, 
but I don't know which rod to get when I use this reel for jigging, snapper fishing, etc. 
Any recommendation for the offshore rod?


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Good idea on getting multiple rods. Not many rods work very well for boat and pier rods. But just my personal opinion.


----------

